# 92fs firing pin



## ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2008)

on my 92fs if you were looking down the sites and the hammer is back. looking at the firing pin theres a circle in the center is the firing pin. in the circle on the left side at 9:00 no metal to complete the circle. looks like where the hammer stops.is this a flaw or normal.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

It's normal... I've seen it on every single 92fs I've ever picked up.
I would like to know what it's purpose is though hehehe.

Zhur


----------



## ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2008)

*thanks*



zhurdan said:


> It's normal... I've seen it on every single 92fs I've ever picked up.
> I would like to know what it's purpose is though hehehe.
> 
> Zhur


 thats a relief. thank you. if you find out please let me know.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Don't Worry, Be Happy*

That observtion as well as the "crack" at 7:30 under the firing pin are usual things people notice about Berettas. I just presume they do certain things to see if we're watching. Should be quite normal and work as advertised just as advised earlier.


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

I was wondering the exact same thing once I had my 92FS. I ended up taking a trip to the local academy and inspecting one of their display models. Sure enough, it's normal.


----------

